

Editing Code in the Cloud - lionhearted
http://thinkvitamin.com/code/editing-code-in-the-cloud/

======
mooism2
This is what ssh is for, no? Ssh in, edit code using emacs/vim configured the
way you like it, have your tests run automatically when you save files,
possibly in another tmux pane.

If you want to use a gui text editor, there are plenty that load and save
files by sftp. Choose one you like and either remember where to download it
from or keep it on your thumb drive alongside putty.

